# fishing rod holder



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Just finished this rod holder. I used up s bunch of wood I have been trying to get rid of. It's a Frankenstein. Oak...honey locust...walnut and sycamore.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

That is amazing...I'd like to try something like that myself! More photos, please!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great, and what a great idea too. The best way to hold a fishing rod is in your hands but this is for those you leave at home I guess. :laughing:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice man that really trumps my skill level. nice work


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks. It really is a picaso. Meaning it looks better from afar. Lol....lots of mistakes the picture doesn't show.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice looking rod holder

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, definitely something to be proud of. Great work


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

did you have plans for this or was it just off the top, I like it a lot and might try something similar.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's definitely cool and it looks like fine furniture.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

RDufner said:


> did you have plans for this or was it just off the top, I like it a lot and might try something similar.


No plans. In fact the plan evolved through a series of mistakes. But actually I like it better than what I had planned in the beginning.

Just a base cabinet box on wheels with the racks hung on the side. Getting that geometry right was the finicky part. The inside of the rack has a ramp to kick the butt of the rod against the crossbar which makes it want to lean in to the slot. Very secure. I would take pics but the guy I was building it for came and got it. I could try to do a sketch-up drawing if you're really that interested.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

PSDkevin said:


> I could try to do a sketch-up drawing if you're really that interested.


Don't want to make a lot of work for you, but I'd appreciate it if you have the time...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Kevin,
really looks cool. I'm sure the fishing rods appreciate the new digs.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job man... Two thumbs up!!


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

KEVIN:

Nice plan for the various woods and it looks just super. It made me think about using your plan of just the rod rack part for a wall mounted rack to save floor space in my garage. DO you think that might work?

The one you made here really needs to be in the man cave part of the house, it is a piece of fine work.:yes:


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes absolutely. In fact I may make some more just as you describe for pool cues.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am traveling for work right now. When I get back I will work on a quick sketch of what I did.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great work love the use of the different woods..


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

That is a very nice cab/rod holder. Hmm, a tad wider and I could store my main camping gear in the cabinet, or just make a replica and set it down in my cave/room and keep my fishing gear in the house. Hmmm, you got me thinking.


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a really nice piece. I would like to see a few more detail pics if possible.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

The guy I made it for came and got it. I will see if hell


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok sorry fat thumbs....i will see if he'll let me take some pics. Failing that I will try to do a sketch-up of what I did.


----------

